# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  شبکه های حسگر بی سيم

## nopardazco

حسگرهای هوشمند، مخابرات بی سيم و همچنين، MEMS پيشرفت های اخير در زمينه سيستم های الکترونيک دیجيتال، امکان ساخت گره های حسگر کوچک، کم مصرف و کم هزینه را فراهم می سازند که توانایی برقراری ارتباط به صورت بی سيم را نيز دارا می باشند. 
این گره های حسگر کوچک شامل سه بخش حسگر، پردازش اطلاعات و انتقال اطلاعات به صورت بی سيم می باشند. 
به طور کلی یک _شبکه حسگر بی سيم_ شامل تعداد زیادی از این گره ها هستند که برای اندازه گيری یک پارامتر، داده های آن ها به طور دسته جمعی مورد توجه قرار می گيرد. یعنی همه اطلاعات جمع آوری شده برای یک پارامتر، ناميده می شود، پردازش شده و مقدار حقیقی آن پارامتر ( BS ) در یک گره از شبکه که معمولا ایستگاه پایه به طور نسبتا دقيقی تخمين زده می شود.
در این *شبکه* ها معمولا از کار افتادن یک گره ی شبکه تقریبا تاثيری در مقدار تخمين زده شدهنخواهد داشت. در *شبکه های حسگر بی سيم*، گره های حسگر با تعداد زیاد در داخل مکان مورد نظر و یا بسيار نزدیک به آن برای اندازه گيری پارامتر مورد نظر قرار دارند. 
مکان این گره ها از قبل طراحی نشده است. این مساله به راحتی کار جای گذاری حسگرها در شبکه کمک می نماید ولی به جای آن، پروتکل هایی که برای این شبکه ها به کار گرفته می شود باید خود تنظيم یا خودساز مانده باشند با توجه به اینکه این حسگرها در داخل خود پردازنده دارند، برای کم شدن حجم انتقال اطلاعات، این حسگرها فقط داده مورد نياز را پس از پردازش داده های اوليه می فرستند.

*تفاوت شبکه حسگر بی سيم با شبکه ad hoc*


1.تعداد گره ھای شبکه در _شبکه های حسگر بی سيم_ بسيار بيشتر از شبکه های -ad hoc- است.
2.حس گرھا در _شبکه های حسگر بی سيم_ به صورت فشرده جایگذاری شده اند.
3. حس گرھا در _شبکه ها حسگر بی سيم_ بيشتر در معرض خرابی می باشند.
4.توپولوژی _شبکه های حسگر بی سيم_ دائما در حال تغيير است.
5.در اکثر _شبکه های حسگر بی سيم_ برقراری ارتباط به صورت پخش است در صورتی که برای شبکه های 
-ad hoc- ارتباط به صورت نقطه به نقطه می باشد.
 
*
کاربرد شبکه حس گر بی سیم*

موارد استفاده از *شبکه‌های حسگر بی سیم*  متنوع و زیاد می باشند. به عنوان نمونه در کاربردهای تجاری و صنعتی برای کنترل داده‌ها و مواردی که استفاده از گیرنده‌های سیمی مشکل و گران است به کار می‌روند. برای مثال این شبکه‌ها می‌توانند در محیط‌های بیابانی هم گسترش یابند و سالها باقی بمانند. کاربرد دیگر اعلام خطر ورود مهاجم به یک محل کنترل شده و سپس ردیابی مهاجم است.
از موارد دیگر کاربرد این شبکه‌ها می‌توان به نظارت بر محل‌های مسکونی، ردیابی هدف‌های متحرک، کنترل رآکتور هسته‌ای، آشکار سازی حریق، نظارت ترافیک و ... اشاره کرد.

----------

